# Confused about UPDATING and lang/vala



## drhowarddrfine (Nov 19, 2014)

The just changed /usr/ports/UPDATING file has a new entry that affects users of x11/gnome2, graphics/clutter and lang/vala because GNOME 3.14 was imported. Of those three, I only have lang/vala on my system which needs updating.

The instructions mention deleting vala-vapigen and some other GNOME things, which I do have, but I don't understand if this affects me or not.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 19, 2014)

That's a good question. If I delete all of the outdated packages, it happily removes Xfce as a dependency, and it will not be reinstalled by `portmaster -a`.  Investigating now.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 20, 2014)

I was wrong about that. None of the packages to be removed for the update interfered with Xfce. In fact, only one or two were installed.


----------



## ljboiler (Nov 20, 2014)

drhowarddrfine said:


> The instructions mention deleting vala-vapigen and some other GNOME things, which I do have, but I don't understand if this affects me or not.



/usr/ports/MOVED indicates that the functionality of vala-vapigen has been merged into lang/vala.

[ the [port] tag requires category/portname syntax -- Mod ]


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Nov 20, 2014)

Part of what also confused me is I have a directory named gnome2 but I guess that holds stuff for certain applications but x11/gnome2 isn't installed on my system. None of the applications mentioned in UPDATING are installed either except for lang/vala. I don't want x11/gnome3 so I just updated lang/vala and all is well.

[ the [port] tag requires category/portname syntax -- Mod ]


----------

